# Another Possible Bag



## pdsniper (Apr 24, 2017)

Built this one during the week end for a member on here thought it came out pretty good, these have been fun to make


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2017)

That looks really nice!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks good!


----------



## Bkeepr (May 10, 2017)

It's mine all mine and it looks even better in person!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2017)

Sniper, you do nice work.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2017)

Will you please price me a scabbard for a Henry Big Boy 44 mag. rifle?


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2017)

Yes that is nice work...............


----------



## leoparddog (May 10, 2017)

Do you do the stitching by hand or on a sewing machine?


----------



## pdsniper (May 11, 2017)

I use an Adler 205 saddle sewing machine for my heavy stuff and a juki 1541 and a Pfaff 1591 for the lighter weight things and the small items that are hard to get to I hand stich


----------



## Muldoon (Jun 28, 2017)

*Bag and asscessories!*

http://www.hawkenrifles.com/gallery.shtml

I like my shoulder strap to be wide enough to tote a couple or more asseccories where quickly available without having to fumble around in the bag looking for what's needed. The above photo works well! Click on the photos herein and they will enlarge!


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 17, 2017)

Great Idea thanks for passing it on to me, this is the kind of stuff that helps me make things better


----------



## mudcreek (Jul 17, 2017)

Hmmmm


----------

